# Internet service in Ajijic



## notretired (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, newbee here.
At 59 looking for a great place to retire and we know that it will not be here in Texas.
I`m sure this question has been ask , but I did a search here before joining and did not see an answer.
What type of internet service is availible in Ajijic and cost. 
Thanks
Mike.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

notretired said:


> Hello, newbee here.
> At 59 looking for a great place to retire and we know that it will not be here in Texas.
> I`m sure this question has been ask , but I did a search here before joining and did not see an answer.
> What type of internet service is availible in Ajijic and cost.
> ...


Here is a link to the packets that Prodigy Infinitum offers - it's in Spanish but I think should be understood by all - we have the 599 peso package and find it very satisfactory. There are higher speeds if we are willing to pay the price - we're not.

Paquete Acerques | Comparar | Internet Banda Ancha + Línea Telmex

There is also service provided by the local cable t.v. out fit - Telecable - they have in the past been less than reliable but seem to be improving.

There is also service provided by Lagunanet - a local outfit. I think that most expat residents use Infinitum.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

notretired said:


> Hello, newbee here.
> At 59 looking for a great place to retire and we know that it will not be here in Texas.
> I`m sure this question has been ask , but I did a search here before joining and did not see an answer.
> What type of internet service is availible in Ajijic and cost.
> ...


We use the lowest cost from the phone company and it is fine. Faster than our AT&T in Reno NV, at a similar cost.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ours is the 398 pesos package; up to 1mb DSL, unlimited local phone service to other Telmex phones and some free national long distance as well. The DSL had been slow for the last week or two, but yesterday they shut down for a couple of hours and it is now better than ever. They may have added more servers to the system.


----------



## notretired (Feb 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

Looks like that is about 33 us dollars. That is not bad. 
Glad they have high speed available.
I just could not go back to dialup now. 
Thanks.


----------



## winddancer49 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can VIOP phones be used over with the internet providers, and the VOIP call will generally stay connected? Is wireless internet available in places around Lake Chalapa? I'm a newbie to the forum, but hope to visit the lake area sometime before the end of 2011.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Winddancer49. The answer to all of your questions is 'Yes'. You even have choices between Telecable, Telmex, Lagunanet or even G3 providers. Service can vary by area & neighborhood for some of the providers.


----------

